# M11 Spektrum antenna mod (help)



## qbayle (Oct 19, 2004)

I just splurged for a M11 and a Spektrum module! I'm trying to find really good instructions for moving the antenna into the M11 antenna spot. I have found these instructions 

http://www.rc411.com/pages/howto.php?howto=16&page=1 


for the m8 and was wondering if they are close or someone has good instructions for the M11?

Thanks


----------

